# Feeling sad, and don't know what to do?



## cazza2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have had 3 failed attempts of ivf in past, my last treatment a few months ago had to get cancelled as i was not responding to the drugs well so the doctor said that it would be best to give things a break for a little while. 
My husband and I decided instead of going for a fresh cycle this time we would use the one frozen embryo we have so the clinic started me on buserelin injections and I had a scan yesterday to see how things are looking as i was told they would do the transfer on the 21st december, i have 5 ovarian cysts and the doctor said because of the amount and size he won't be able to drain them due to high risk of infection and my oestrogen levels are really high which means they're not able to go ahead with the treatment just now. Ive been told to continue with the injections and go back next week for another Scan and blood test but I just feel like giving up as no matter what I do problems always get in the way. I know naturally I will never be able to have kids but maybe I should just come to terms that ivf ain't going to work either. It is such an emotional roller coaster and its only you girls on here that can understand how it feels. Also I was wondering does anybody know whether you can have a drink leading up to embryo transfer, my clinic recommended that you didn't drink booze for a month before a fresh cycle of ivf but I'm not sure about a frozen transfer its just I could really do with a few glasses of wine. I'm sorry for moaning ladies....


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello cazza

This is the best place to moan!! I believe if you fancy a glass of wine have one!! You would if you was trying naturally. My nurse told me to just enjoy ourselves. Everything happens for a reason and you will be a mummy one day x x x


----------

